# Wife interested in a new 'SUV' - VW Tiguan vs. Mazda CX-30



## stiehler (Oct 22, 2019)

So, right now we own a 2016 Honda HRV LX AWD. It has been a reliable vehicle and I feel crappy trading it in when it is paid off with only 42,000 miles. However, honestly we can't stand the vehicle much longer. It is a woefully underpowered 3,100 lb vehicle with an archaic 141 hp/120 ft/lb 4 banger from a Civic, paired to a CVT. Accleration is so bad that it is borderline dangerous getting it up to speed and merging onto a 75 mph interstate. The motor is quite harsh and loud (especially on the interstate), the A/C has always sucked and the interior looks and feels cheap. This almost doesn't feel like something Honda would want to market. I know, this is an ecobox 'crossover' so what can I expect but it really was the only 'AWD' vehicle we could afford at the time. For the record, we also own a 2019 Jetta S, which is by no means 'fast', but we have no issues whatsoever accelerating and merging onto the interstate.

My wife is about 5 months pregnant and we own 2 motorcycles that we've been discussing selling since we don't ever want to put our daughter in a situation where she loses a parent in a motorcycle accident. The KBB value on our HRV is around $17k USD and we can probably get around $12k-13k for our motorcycles. Should we move forward, our hope is to pay it off with no financing. So far, we really like the VW Tiguan AWD and the Mazda CX-30. I don't think I could buy another Honda at least for awhile, Toyota doesn't offer anything we're really interested in since just about everything has a CVT and I've had bad experiences with Ford and GM vehicles.

Could anyone with experience provide some insight between the driving experience with the VW versus the Mazda? I have extensively googled these 2 vehicles and the Mazda is rated slightly better and seems to be a bit less expensive. However, to me the Mazda's styling is just meh...it doesn't look 'bad', but to me it just looks like a sedan on steroids. Both seem to have similar power figures and offer AWD, although the Mazda seems to offer it as standard. We live in Kentucky, where we don't usually get a ton of snow but we have had a few pretty good storms in the past couple of years. AWD is desirable, but not a must-have.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

First off, great post.

I am a fairly new owner, but I am like you, I like the styling (and depending on the model, the features).
As it says in my sig, I own a 21 SEL P R-Line. I came from a 1995 Mitsubishi 3000gt Spyder VR4 (twin turbo, 320 hp).
"Life" put me in an auto vehicle. The auto trans in the Tiguan is "meh", but it's all you can get in the US.
The 184 hp. Bucack cycle engine is a bit underpowered, but others have chose to use the "Sport" mode of the trans.

To be truthfully honest, I am 65, and my need for speed is not as great as it was.
I love the looks of my Tiguan, and the interior is very nice. 
Living in oHIo, I wanted a AWD vehicle. (Winter's can suck)
There is plenty of room in the back seat (although I wouldn't know...lol).

If you're looking for a solid family vehicle, I think it's a good choice.
Let's see what others have to say....

Bob.


----------



## stiehler (Oct 22, 2019)

OhioSpyderman said:


> First off, great post.
> 
> I am a fairly new owner, but I am like you, I like the styling (and depending on the model, the features).
> As it says in my sig, I own a 21 SEL P R-Line. I came from a 1995 Mitsubishi 3000gt Spyder VR4 (twin turbo, 320 hp).
> ...


I made a critical error in my last post. The comparable model to the cx 30 is the taos. We really don't like the styling of the taos too much as it kind of resembles a kia soul. So, a tiguan would be a little bit of an upgrade. I guess it's more comparable to a crv/cx-50/rav 4...am I correct?


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I looked at all the 35K to 45K vehicles.
The only other vehicle that was close (in looks and value [AT THE TIME...late 2020]) was the Subaru Outback Onyx.
Unfortunately, my wife got a 2020 Onyx and didn't want 2 in the garage (women?).

I still evaluate the looks of other "SUV's" and they are getting better.
While I know nothing about them, KIA's and BMW's have the best looks.
I still think I did the best I could...

Bob.


----------



## stiehler (Oct 22, 2019)

OhioSpyderman said:


> I looked at all the 35K to 45K vehicles.
> The only other vehicle that was close (in looks and value [AT THE TIME...late 2020]) was the Subaru Outback Onyx.
> Unfortunately, my wife got a 2020 Onyx and didn't want 2 in the garage (women?).
> 
> ...


We are looking at under $30k as we refuse to have a car payment. I understand, it will be tough with a tiguan, but we will make an offer, tell them we are paying in cash and they can take it or leave it. I agree, BMW's do look nice, I also like some of the audi's, but they are way out of our price range.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I paid close to 40K for mine (again, the top of the line and AWD).
Pretty sure the engines and trans are similar across the models.
You just lose "comfort" features...

Good luck with your choice....

Bob.


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

Not exactly as you, but my wife and I compared a CX-5 AWD and CX-9 AWD vs. Tiguan SEL P 4motion. Mazda turbos pulled strong and exterior and interior looked better to me. However, Tiguan won in technology, features and price because back in 2019 we got a larger discount. Plus, we had a Mk 7 GTI that my wife loved and the Tiguan felt familiar to her. I knew the Tiguan was slow so planned to ECU tune it ASAP and it did make it drive better. So far it’s been reliable but I honestly think we would have been equally happy with Mazda.


----------



## TigWan (Dec 20, 2021)

I am very happy with my SE Tiguan. Power is sufficient, if not abundant, but with a different tune in it there will be more than sufficient power. btw, on cruise control at highway speed limits of 55-65mph I am getting around 40mpg. At 70-75 it is low to mid 30's.


----------



## jjr57 (Sep 17, 2018)

stiehler said:


> We are looking at under $30k as we refuse to have a car payment. I understand, it will be tough with a tiguan, but we will make an offer, tell them we are paying in cash and they can take it or leave it. I agree, BMW's do look nice, I also like some of the audi's, but they are way out of our price range.


Do yourself a favor and don't mention cash until you have a price. The dealership makes additional $ in the F&I office and financing is a big part of that. If they think they won't be making that extra kicker the price will go up. Cash is great for home purchases but has the opposite effect in a dealership.


----------



## stiehler (Oct 22, 2019)

jjr57 said:


> Do yourself a favor and don't mention cash until you have a price. The dealership makes additional $ in the F&I office and financing is a big part of that. If they think they won't be making that extra kicker the price will go up. Cash is great for home purchases but has the opposite effect in a dealership.


Thanks for making that point, I will just tell them, 'I don't know' until we get a respectable offer on our hrv and a price on the tiguan...I HATE haggling, but will let them know we don't _need _this vehicle. We found one for 29k but I will try to talk them down under that. Out the door (after all of the fees) MUST be under 30k because we are not financing. It's a game and I hate it, but otherwise you get screwed over.


----------



## azgman (Aug 16, 2016)

I have a 2019 Tiguan 2 wheel drive that I bought new. We looked at all of the other SUVs and the Tiguan was the best for our needs. It has been a great, trouble free car (other than 1 failed shock replaced under warranty). As I am sure you found out, the Tiguan is noticeably larger and more solid than an HR-V. Unless you will be driving in snow, I would go for a 2 wheel drive model and get a bit better fuel mileage.

Good luck getting a deal in the car buying environment of 2022!


----------



## ckspeed68 (Aug 20, 2012)

The only thing I don’t like about my 2020 Tiguan is the front suspension clunk when driving and the road dip down a bit. Other than this, my Tiguan has been great for the past 29k miles. Got the Ecu tune after 1k miles and gas mileage is better than advertise.


----------



## stiehler (Oct 22, 2019)

azgman said:


> I have a 2019 Tiguan 2 wheel drive that I bought new. We looked at all of the other SUVs and the Tiguan was the best for our needs. It has been a great, trouble free car (other than 1 failed shock replaced under warranty). As I am sure you found out, the Tiguan is noticeably larger and more solid than an HR-V. Unless you will be driving in snow, I would go for a 2 wheel drive model and get a bit better fuel mileage.
> 
> Good luck getting a deal in the car buying environment of 2022!


Yeah, we're in no hurry and as I've mentioned have a perfectly functioning vehicle in the meantime. Our HR-V is a reliable vehicle, but the main reason we are looking is we want a SUV with more safety features (lane assist, blind spot monitoring, back up object alarm) and better mpg's. We can give it a shot and just walk if we can't get the deal we need.

Dumb question, can you still order a vehicle? I remember as a child car shopping with my parents and them 'ordering' the exact vehicle they wanted. In the past few years, we've been lucky and found one on the lot we've liked.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I can say for sure with VW, but I can tell you my middle son just "ordered" an Audi RS3, and he's hoping to get it by the end of the year 

Bob.


----------



## stiehler (Oct 22, 2019)

OhioSpyderman said:


> I can say for sure with VW, but I can tell you my middle son just "ordered" an Audi RS3, and he's hoping to get it by the end of the year
> 
> Bob.


Nice car! Yeah, I'm sure if we do end up ordering it won't be quick but that's okay.


----------



## jettasnomore (Apr 2, 2006)

I own a 2022 Tiguan sel r line and my sister just bought a 2022 Mazda cx30 awd. All I can say is drive both and decide for yourself. In all honesty I believe the Tiguan is a better bang for your buck when comparing both fully loaded cars. She complained that my car was slower but after and couple of bolt ons and a tune there’s no comparison. Her car was 5k more than mine and even with the mods I’ve done I’m still under what she paid for her car. Once again You really need to sit in and drive both and you’ll know which one is better.


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

I have a '22 Tiguan and my GF has a '22 CX30 which I've driven quite a bit. Here's my comparison:

Base, S-Tig AWD is about $30K here and nicely equipped. CX-30 Carbon was also $30K. Both cars are available on lots here in Denver. You can get a basic AWD CX30 for $27K.
The VWs are a better value if you need a larger car to carry more gear and people. The Mazda is smaller than the Taos or Tig. Fine for 2 people with small kids. Not much cargo storage.
Power nod goes to the Tiguan. 10% better fuel economy and better handling for the Mazda. Not sure on the Taos for power but probably similar fuel economy to the Mazda.
Technology is much easier to work with on all VWs. I love the wireless Android Auto and Apple Car-Play on VWs. No SAT radio on Mazda, except the highest trim level. All commands are controlled by Mazda's master control knob which takes time to "master."
My GF loves her RED, real leather seats and they're more comfy than VWs.
You can't go wrong with either car. Drive them both and tell us what you think.


----------



## okydokey (Apr 22, 2018)

I think I recently rented a CX30. More power than my Tiguan. Bad blind spots and horrible radio interface. The radio control was way too distracting.


----------



## BoxerPowerBB (Apr 5, 2012)

As a parent I would recommend the Tiguan. The trick to getting a vehicle when you’re expecting is getting something you can grow with for a while. I went from a single-cab 2016 Chevy 2500 to a 2019 Passat Wolfsburg. When my son was born yea we had plenty room for the car seat, but the stroller wouldn’t fit in the trunk (and the Passat’s trunk is big), and there’s lot’s of bulky gear and toys you need to bring on say weekend trips to the in-laws. Think of having to haul stuff for the baby shower and birthday parties and such too. The younger they are, the more gear they have. The older they are the more crap your family gives you to take home with them lol. We had the Passat and a Subaru Impreza hatchback (it got totaled). Now we have an ID.4 and a 2019 Subaru Ascent. I hate SUVs but honestly with even just one kid, you need the room. You’ll be looking to trade in the CX-30 in a year for something bigger and you’ll have to go through finding the right car and all that all over again. My brother has had two Tiguans and he has two kids. He had to upgrade to an Atlas solely because he now needs to tow a boat lol. So bottom-line is get the MOST car you can get for the dollar.


----------



## mikeindc (Apr 1, 2016)

jjr57 said:


> Do yourself a favor and don't mention cash until you have a price. The dealership makes additional $ in the F&I office and financing is a big part of that. If they think they won't be making that extra kicker the price will go up. Cash is great for home purchases but has the opposite effect in a dealership.


I agree, the dealership makes money on financing. I always finance through my credit union but on occasion have gone with the dealer financing because the price was lower. I then refinance with the credit union at a lower rate.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

You should probably add the Corolla Cross to the list. It's more back-to-basics no-frills car. And 2023, there is a Hybrid option for 37 mpg combined with AWD.


----------



## Marzm15 (Oct 12, 2019)

stiehler said:


> So, right now we own a 2016 Honda HRV LX AWD. It has been a reliable vehicle and I feel crappy trading it in when it is paid off with only 42,000 miles. However, honestly we can't stand the vehicle much longer. It is a woefully underpowered 3,100 lb vehicle with an archaic 141 hp/120 ft/lb 4 banger from a Civic, paired to a CVT. Accleration is so bad that it is borderline dangerous getting it up to speed and merging onto a 75 mph interstate. The motor is quite harsh and loud (especially on the interstate), the A/C has always sucked and the interior looks and feels cheap. This almost doesn't feel like something Honda would want to market. I know, this is an ecobox 'crossover' so what can I expect but it really was the only 'AWD' vehicle we could afford at the time. For the record, we also own a 2019 Jetta S, which is by no means 'fast', but we have no issues whatsoever accelerating and merging onto the interstate.
> 
> My wife is about 5 months pregnant and we own 2 motorcycles that we've been discussing selling since we don't ever want to put our daughter in a situation where she loses a parent in a motorcycle accident. The KBB value on our HRV is around $17k USD and we can probably get around $12k-13k for our motorcycles. Should we move forward, our hope is to pay it off with no financing. So far, we really like the VW Tiguan AWD and the Mazda CX-30. I don't think I could buy another Honda at least for awhile, Toyota doesn't offer anything we're really interested in since just about everything has a CVT and I've had bad experiences with Ford and GM vehicles.
> 
> Could anyone with experience provide some insight between the driving experience with the VW versus the Mazda? I have extensively googled these 2 vehicles and the Mazda is rated slightly better and seems to be a bit less expensive. However, to me the Mazda's styling is just meh...it doesn't look 'bad', but to me it just looks like a sedan on steroids. Both seem to have similar power figures and offer AWD, although the Mazda seems to offer it as standard. We live in Kentucky, where we don't usually get a ton of snow but we have had a few pretty good storms in the past couple of years. AWD is desirable, but not a must-have.


Here’s my 2 cents. My wife leased a 2018 Tiguan S and after lease was up is now in a 2021 CX-30 Preferred. We really liked the VW and had no issues with it after 3 yrs and 36k miles. Only complaints were the mpg’s and the S trim was very “plasticky.” I guess it could have used more power but it wasn’t too bad. The only extra features it had were fog lights and 3rd row seat. We really wanted to keep it but unfortunately we didn’t get a good price on it as the new 18 style had just come out and they weren’t budging too much on the price, we got a good lease deal as far as money down and monthly payments but when it came down to the end of lease purchase price it was too much. The Mazda is 1 step above the base model and the interior is night/day compared to the VW. Mazda has really put a lot of effort into making their interiors look entry level luxury. It’s 80% faux leather inside and has a cool black and blue interior. The NA engine has plenty of power and it actually drives kind of sporty. No problems in the 17 months and 17k miles we’ve had it. So the one BIG issue with it is the size. It is very small! I’m 6’ and 240lbs and it took me a while to shake the claustrophobic feeling of this car. The front seats felt small (better now after getting broke in) the windows are small and cargo area is pretty small also. I will say that the back seats are really comfortable. The reason we went with the Mazda was because we liked the looks and we got a really good lease deal. VERDICT: For myself, I would go with a Tiguan SE or higher with AWD if I could swing it. Especially with the facelift the Tiguan just got. Too me the Mazda is just too small. Now if you’re considering the CX-5 with the 2.5T that is standard AWD then that might be a little tougher decision. But the CX-30 is small and with a child on the way I’m going to say that you’ll outgrow it really fast. We are planning on keeping the Mazda and handing it down to our daughter in a few years, it will be an excellent first car for her. But if you get a better deal on the Mazda then hey, like they say “money talks” lol. Good luck on your search.


----------



## lschw1 (Apr 21, 2003)

I have been driving VWs with manual transmissions since 1973 and got my wife an Alltrack because we live in the Colorado mountains and sometimes get a lot of snow. It works great but her commute can be a big traffic jam and she said she wanted an automatic transmission to deal with that. I love VWs because of the feel and control their manual transmissions provide. If I have to get an automatic in my VW than I see no reason to buy it and lose my 5 decade allegiance to VW. So the Tiguan and Atlas are off my list. Instead I got my wife a used 2010 Lexus RX350. It only averages 22 mpg while the Alltrack gets 29 mpg (probably around 27 if we had the DSG). She still uses the Alltrack for commuting half of the time.

You can get a used RX with around 80k-110k miles for under $20k and sell it for not too much less when you are done. They are relatively low maintenance vehicles, especially compared to VWs. It is a much bigger vehicle than a compact SUV and the size combined the seats makes the ride super comfortable, if not sporty. Lexus sold a ton of RXs, mostly to women, and they love them. I recommended letting your wife test drive a 2010-2015 model. Later models aren't bad, they will just be over $20k.


----------



## BoxerPowerBB (Apr 5, 2012)

OP and his wife are interested in a NEW CX-30 or Tiguan, and they are expecting a child. I’m not sure getting an older vehicle that you don’t know how it was taken care of, in which major maintenance would have to be done or coming up to be done (i.e. transmission flushes, coolant flushes, differential flushes, etc) and not being as safe as a new vehicle, is the right idea. If as a second vehicle for commuting or doing stuff around town, fine. But probably not a good idea to take that chance as their primary/only vehicle.


----------



## lschw1 (Apr 21, 2003)

BoxerPowerBB said:


> OP and his wife are interested in a NEW CX-30 or Tiguan, and they are expecting a child. I’m not sure getting an older vehicle that you don’t know how it was taken care of, in which major maintenance would have to be done or coming up to be done (i.e. transmission flushes, coolant flushes, differential flushes, etc) and not being as safe as a new vehicle, is the right idea. If as a second vehicle for commuting or doing stuff around town, fine. But probably not a good idea to take that chance as their primary/only vehicle.


Got to pay new car prices because of fear of flushes? I have been driving VWs since 1973 and love them. But modern VWs are problematic, especially compared to an older Lexus. Just read about all the issues on vwvortex. We are going to take a cross country trip in a couple of months. We are going to take the 2010 Lexus instead of our 2017 VW Alltrack due to the dependability. VW engineers their vehicles to be latest and greatest with dependability now taking a back seat. Toyota/Lexus engineers design their vehicles to not break even if that makes them boring.

A used RX would be better than a CX or Tiguan because it would be more dependable, cost a lot less to own and repair, is bigger, and has lower insurance/registration costs. In Colorado registration is very progressive. Tags for a new CX or Tiguan would be around $600 the first year, while used vehicles like our RX cost around $75/year.

The primary justification for going with a new CX or Tiguan is you have to have lots of built in tech. Bluetooth connectivity and a smartphone isn't good enough for you.


----------



## David9962000 (Feb 2, 2011)

Here is a good 1 year ownership review.


----------



## BoxerPowerBB (Apr 5, 2012)

lschw1 said:


> Got to pay new car prices because of fear of flushes? I have been driving VWs since 1973 and love them. But modern VWs are problematic, especially compared to an older Lexus. Just read about all the issues on vwvortex. We are going to take a cross country trip in a couple of months. We are going to take the 2010 Lexus instead of our 2017 VW Alltrack due to the dependability. VW engineers their vehicles to be latest and greatest with dependability now taking a back seat. Toyota/Lexus engineers design their vehicles to not break even if that makes them boring.
> 
> A used RX would be better than a CX or Tiguan because it would be more dependable, cost a lot less to own and repair, is bigger, and has lower insurance/registration costs. In Colorado registration is very progressive. Tags for a new CX or Tiguan would be around $600 the first year, while used vehicles like our RX cost around $75/year.
> 
> The primary justification for going with a new CX or Tiguan is you have to have lots of built in tech. Bluetooth connectivity and a smartphone isn't good enough for you.


I understand and agree with what you’re saying for the most part but this is what I am getting at. Flushes were just one example of things a used car may need and therefore adding costs that they should not and would not want to worry about preparing to have and then having a kid. You suggested they get a vehicle with 88k-100k miles. Besides fluids, all cars have wearable items that most likely need replacement at those miles like swaybar links, control arm bushings (which often cannot be replaced alone resulting in purchasing whole control arms), ball joints, brake pads and rotors, wipers, filters, battery, timing belts, and the list goes on. Buy it a dealer you say? I’ve worked at two. Used car managers do the bare minimum to make the car look mechanically sound so they get more of a margin on the used cars they take in. The ones that need too much work go to auction. Also, not knowing the OP’s mechanical know-how, does the OP know to look for recently painted panels which indicate crash damage that was repaired? Do they know look underneath the car at the unibody and such to see if there were any poorly repaired crash components? Just because Car Fax says no accidents REPORTED doesn’t mean there were no accidents. I agree VW’s from like 2005 and up are problematic. But with a new one there is warranty and maintenance is covered. If they wanna go used at least go certified pre-owned and have any used car inspected prior to purchase. I like the older cars better too and I understand how it worked for you and your wife, but they have more to think about than just themselves now. Also selling two motorcycles and trading in a car with 47k miles for a car with 88-100k miles because it comes from a brand deemed “reliable” doesn’t seem like a sound decision. You don’t know how the 1st, 2nd, 3rd, and so on owners took care of it.


----------



## CC:ME (Mar 30, 2019)

BoxerPowerBB said:


> As a parent I would recommend the Tiguan. The trick to getting a vehicle when you’re expecting is getting something you can grow with for a while. I went from a single-cab 2016 Chevy 2500 to a 2019 Passat Wolfsburg. When my son was born yea we had plenty room for the car seat, but the stroller wouldn’t fit in the trunk (and the Passat’s trunk is big), and there’s lot’s of bulky gear and toys you need to bring on say weekend trips to the in-laws. Think of having to haul stuff for the baby shower and birthday parties and such too. The younger they are, the more gear they have. The older they are the more crap your family gives you to take home with them lol. We had the Passat and a Subaru Impreza hatchback (it got totaled). Now we have an ID.4 and a 2019 Subaru Ascent. I hate SUVs but honestly with even just one kid, you need the room. You’ll be looking to trade in the CX-30 in a year for something bigger and you’ll have to go through finding the right car and all that all over again. My brother has had two Tiguans and he has two kids. He had to upgrade to an Atlas solely because he now needs to tow a boat lol. So bottom-line is get the MOST car you can get for the dollar.


I'm the brother who traded in a 6 month and 1 day old '22 Tiguan SE R-Line. I'll share some first hand thoughts....our first Tiguan was a '19 SEL R-Line 5 seater with 4MO. This vehicle had a ton of space and was incredibly convenient. We kept the miles low (lease) and kept it clean. It never let us down. We traded it in due to the abundance of equity we came into by way of used car values. We 'upgraded' to a '22 SE R-Line FWD which meant three rows of seating. Don't buy this vehicle because it has 3 rows....the third row is a joke and you lose 2 inches of legroom in the rear seat which you definitely feel with a car seat back there (we have a 7 month old). It might as well have been my CC as far as space in the rear seat <---slight exaggeration. Otherwise, it's a great vehicle. Get a 5 seater and you will not regret it. Plus you get what, 2yrs of maintenance and 6yr 72k warranty? If anything does go wrong, you have piece of mind. 

We did trade in the '22 Tiggy for a '19 Atlas SEL R-Line for the towing capability (which it will get to display this weekend); it's also a plus to have the added space. With that being said, while the Mazda is a nice package, OP, go with the Tig for more value, and more comfort. Again, get the 5 seater and not the 7!


----------



## dpham00 (Oct 3, 2021)

For a family car, I would say cx5 is the smallest I would go. For$30,700 you can get a decently equipped One with sunroof, leather, power lift gate, power memory driver seat, awd. A similarly specd Tiguan would be significantly more, but is also bigger. Cx50 is probably most similar in size but slightly more, base with awd starts at $28k


----------



## azgman (Aug 16, 2016)

CC:ME said:


> I'm the brother who traded in a 6 month and 1 day old '22 Tiguan SE R-Line. I'll share some first hand thoughts....our first Tiguan was a '19 SEL R-Line 5 seater with 4MO. This vehicle had a ton of space and was incredibly convenient. We kept the miles low (lease) and kept it clean. It never let us down. We traded it in due to the abundance of equity we came into by way of used car values. We 'upgraded' to a '22 SE R-Line FWD which meant three rows of seating. Don't buy this vehicle because it has 3 rows....the third row is a joke and you lose 2 inches of legroom in the rear seat which you definitely feel with a car seat back there (we have a 7 month old). It might as well have been my CC as far as space in the rear seat <---slight exaggeration. Otherwise, it's a great vehicle. Get a 5 seater and you will not regret it. Plus you get what, 2yrs of maintenance and 6yr 72k warranty? If anything does go wrong, you have piece of mind.
> 
> We did trade in the '22 Tiggy for a '19 Atlas SEL R-Line for the towing capability (which it will get to display this weekend); it's also a plus to have the added space. With that being said, while the Mazda is a nice package, OP, go with the Tig for more value, and more comfort. Again, get the 5 seater and not the 7!


I agree that the Tig's 3rd row seating is a joke, but are you sure about the losing 2" of leg room comment? The seats in the back do slide forward and back as well as recline and if slid all the way back, they offer a generous amount of leg room. Most rear seat passengers comment on this as being so. That said, I would gladly lose the weight and cargo height reduction of having the 3rd row seat in there!


----------



## midician (Nov 11, 2009)

We drove VWs for 30 years and when it was time to upgrade we test drove a MG HS PHEV and it just blew away the Tiguan , Skoda Karoq and the Mitsubishi Cross X . 10K cheaper too . Probably not available in the US yet but look out for it !


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

I'm sorry, but after your post, I googled "MG HS PHEV".
I only looked at the exterior pics, but all I have to say is "MEH".
There are so many small to mid sized SUV's here that I get tired of seeing the same big grill, lackluster body lines and uninspiring lighting.
Chevy, Buick, Toyota the list goes on and on.

When I brought my Tiguan home last year, my neighbor (who drives a Chevy "MEH" SUV) came out to tell me "how beautiful" he thought mine was.
I agree, it just looks "sturdy", "well made", "roomy".

I am a first time VW owner, still learning the "German feel", but while it may be a bit underpowered, it is by no means "underwhelming".

(I did buy "top of the line"...so....)

Bob.


----------



## littlewhite (Jan 22, 2004)

I can chime in on this. I had a 2016.5 CX5 GT. 1st Mazda and it was a good car. Interior quality was quite nice and had quite good cargo space. I had a little one at the time and it had great space all around. The CX30 def be a lot smaller and I think it will do just fine at the beginning but I feel you will need to swap cars shortly as the little ones get older (or if you have another one) so mine as well get a bigger vehicle. I'm still waiting for my Tiggy but the Tiggy def have way more room than the CX30, esp rear & cargo space. That's the main reason I'm getting the Tiggy is for the space and features for that price range. I was thinking earlier the year about the CX9, it drives like a car not an SUV and is a 7 seater but wish it was turbo or I-6 (of course now in a yr or so comes out with it). No regrets with the CX5, I tune it a bit too and it was a fun car with the fam.


----------



## ghostrider990 (May 2, 2020)

stiehler said:


> We are looking at under $30k as we refuse to have a car payment. I understand, it will be tough with a tiguan, but we will make an offer, tell them we are paying in cash and they can take it or leave it. I agree, BMW's do look nice, I also like some of the audi's, but they are way out of our price range.


Not to be critical, but neither of those strategies works in this environment. 
If you're willing to take what they have on hand (which is literally NOTHING these days, new) you might get lucky.
But Manf's and Dealerships have the upper hand right now, and that's not going to change ANYTIME soon.
I work in the car biz and I'm around every single manf. on a daily basis as a vendor -- trust me when I say, new car inventory, especially at Toyota, Honda, VW, Ford, GM, and others, is virtually non-existent.
Customers are ordering cars, and they are out the door as soon as they arrive off the trucks.

Good luck with your shopping.

gr


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

Following up on my previous opinion. My GF and I recently took her CX30-Carbon on a 3hr road trip. It was a very pleasant and comfortable trip in the Mazda.
This is a great car as a commuter for one or two people, but when I get back in my '22 Tig, I feel so much better to have more space to move around and the engine feels
night and day, more powerful and responsive than the NA-2.5L Mazda. VW's infotainment is intuitive and straightforward. Way too many clicks on the Mazda to get anything done quickly.
Kudos to the Mazda for excellent hwy fuel economy: 38.4 mpg, manually calculated which exactly matched the cars computer display. Good AC too!
We were considering driving the Mazda for an upcoming cross-country trip, but mainly with limited cargo space in the Mazda, we'll be taking the Tiguan.
These are both excellent cars!


----------



## dpham00 (Oct 3, 2021)

schagaphonic said:


> Following up on my previous opinion. My GF and I recently took her CX30-Carbon on a 3hr road trip. It was a very pleasant and comfortable trip in the Mazda.
> This is a great car as a commuter for one or two people, but when I get back in my '22 Tig, I feel so much better to have more space to move around and the engine feels
> night and day, more powerful and responsive than the NA-2.5L Mazda. VW's infotainment is intuitive and straightforward. Way too many clicks on the Mazda to get anything done quickly.
> Kudos to the Mazda for excellent hwy fuel economy: 38.4 mpg, manually calculated which exactly matched the cars computer display. Good AC too!
> ...


You can try sport mode on the cx30, it should feel a little more responsive.


----------



## Marzm15 (Oct 12, 2019)

schagaphonic said:


> Following up on my previous opinion. My GF and I recently took her CX30-Carbon on a 3hr road trip. It was a very pleasant and comfortable trip in the Mazda.
> This is a great car as a commuter for one or two people, but when I get back in my '22 Tig, I feel so much better to have more space to move around and the engine feels
> night and day, more powerful and responsive than the NA-2.5L Mazda. VW's infotainment is intuitive and straightforward. Way too many clicks on the Mazda to get anything done quickly.
> Kudos to the Mazda for excellent hwy fuel economy: 38.4 mpg, manually calculated which exactly matched the cars computer display. Good AC too!
> ...


Question: Does your GFs CX-30 AC suck? My wife’s AC does not do well in stop and go traffic. We live in SoCal, Inland region and it gets hot out here.


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

Marzm15 said:


> Question: Does your GFs CX-30 AC suck? My wife’s AC does not do well in stop and go traffic. We live in SoCal, Inland region and it gets hot out here.


No, the AC works very well for her. Here in Denver, we've had several days in the 90's and she's mostly driving in and around the city. She's quite sensitive about being too cold or too hot but says this car works great.


----------



## kä_käferbär (11 mo ago)

As everyone else has said, CX-30 is too small if you're expecting a baby. 

The Tiguan is a no-brainer as a family ride - cheap, reliable, and spacious, but not really fun. 

You may even find the Taos to work - it is remarkably spacious for its size, right in your price range, good mpg, and the 8-speed/FWD version might be a tiny bit more fun to drive than the Tiguan. Everyone says the DSG/AWD version doesn't drive as well but test drive for yourself.


----------



## Marzm15 (Oct 12, 2019)

schagaphonic said:


> No, the AC works very well for her. Here in Denver, we've had several days in the 90's and she's mostly driving in and around the city. She's quite sensitive about being too cold or too hot but says this car works great.


That’s interesting. We can feel the AC compressor cut off when we hit the throttle from a stop. On the freeway it blows super cold and no complaints but during stop and go traffic it really is an issue. I mean I guess it’s satisfactory with anything below 90 degrees but when it’s 100 or more it sucks! I asked the tech about it at our local Mazda dealer during the oil change and he giggled and said there is nothing wrong with it. I just assumed the AC cuts off after a certain RPM to conserve gas. That skyactive is new to me and I just assumed maybe that’s why the AC cuts off so much???


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

Marzm15 said:


> That’s interesting. We can feel the AC compressor cut off when we hit the throttle from a stop. On the freeway it blows super cold and no complaints but during stop and go traffic it really is an issue. I mean I guess it’s satisfactory with anything below 90 degrees but when it’s 100 or more it sucks! I asked the tech about it at our local Mazda dealer during the oil change and he giggled and said there is nothing wrong with it. I just assumed the AC cuts off after a certain RPM to conserve gas. That skyactive is new to me and I just assumed maybe that’s why the AC cuts off so much???


Recently I changed the cabin filter on my Tiguan which was full of dirt and debris. Maybe it's a placebo effect, but the AC feels cooler now. There are a few YouTube videos describing AC deficiencies on the CX30, so I'd check those out or go to the Mazda CX30 forum for better advise.


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

Marzm15 said:


> That’s interesting. We can feel the AC compressor cut off when we hit the throttle from a stop. On the freeway it blows super cold and no complaints but during stop and go traffic it really is an issue. I mean I guess it’s satisfactory with anything below 90 degrees but when it’s 100 or more it sucks! I asked the tech about it at our local Mazda dealer during the oil change and he giggled and said there is nothing wrong with it. I just assumed the AC cuts off after a certain RPM to conserve gas. That skyactive is new to me and I just assumed maybe that’s why the AC cuts off so much???


Just guessing, but could it be cutting off due to auto start-stop (i-stop)? It technically shouldn’t because it’s trying to get the cabin to the set temperature but try deactivating it to test?


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

One final thought on this non-VW car or any car to get maximum AC cooling:

AC switch is ON
Auto climate is OFF (unlit LED)
Fan speed HIGH
Recirculation switch is ON, so it's pulling in less outside air.
Switch the vent selector button to "dash" vents only.

At temps above 95Fn degrees, it's difficult for most cars to cool as much as we want so I don't see this as an inherent flaw with any car manufacturer.


----------



## stiehler (Oct 22, 2019)

ghostrider990 said:


> Not to be critical, but neither of those strategies works in this environment.
> If you're willing to take what they have on hand (which is literally NOTHING these days, new) you might get lucky.
> But Manf's and Dealerships have the upper hand right now, and that's not going to change ANYTIME soon.
> I work in the car biz and I'm around every single manf. on a daily basis as a vendor -- trust me when I say, new car inventory, especially at Toyota, Honda, VW, Ford, GM, and others, is virtually non-existent.
> ...


Don't hate, but we decided to go with a Honda CRV EX-L Hybrid. The CX-30 is a great vehicle, but we just felt very cramped in the cabin and it seemed difficult to see out of the rear windows. I love my Jetta, but have had problems with the front traffic sensors malfunctioning and the auto transmission acting strange at times. With that said, VW reliability was a concern for my wife, so we passed on the Taos and Tiguan. The local Toyota dealers weren't even willing to work with us in finding a RAV4 Hybrid, they essentially expected us to put money down before even test driving and wait 8 months for one to become available. They laughed at me when I told them I'd like to test drive (even a used one) before putting money down. We've owned Toyotas in the past, but I can confidently say we will not rush back to them in the future.

With the CRV did have to order it, but were were able to get the color (indigo) we wanted delivered in less than 2 weeks.


----------



## OhioSpyderman (Jul 21, 2021)

No hating here  
You have to do what's best for you and your family.

We test drove a Honda in late 2019 (before my wife bought her 2020 Subaru Outback Onyx), but the interior (then?) seemed a little to "plasticky".
The "pep" of the turbo 2.4 also peaked the interest in my female version of Mario Andretti....lol

Honestly, I bought my Tiguan for the AWD (Ohio winters can suck) and color.
Only had 1 blue vehicle in my 40+ yrs. of driving, and this BLUE is stunning.
The interior is a bit "industrial" (could be a bit softer), but it works fine for my old a$$..lol

I wish you many years of safe driving!!!

Bob.


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

stiehler said:


> Don't hate, but we decided to go with a Honda CRV EX-L Hybrid.


Congrats! I personally think the CR-V is one of the ugliest vehicles on the road. Pre-redesign of course. The redesign looks much better. But just my opinion and design is subjective. Good luck!


----------



## stiehler (Oct 22, 2019)

dragonpalm said:


> Congrats! I personally think the CR-V is one of the ugliest vehicles on the road. Pre-redesign of course. The redesign looks much better. But just my opinion and design is subjective. Good luck!


Understandable. The design certainly doesn't excite me, but I don't think it looks 'ugly'. In my opinion, it looks like a typical vanilla honda family vehicle. People generally don't purchase hondas for a thrill. They are safe, practical reliable vehicles that owners usually can get well over 100k miles out of.


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

Well, we took our first road trip in the GF's new CX30. 550 miles roundtrip. I was pleasantly surprised that the comfort definitely exceeds my '22 Tiguan's.
Mostly, it was the seats. I've found my seats on the '22 Tiguan to be rated about a 4 out of 10 (my ars is 62 years old!)
On my prior '19 Tiguan SE, I rated my seats a 7 or 8 out of 10. I could drive 500 or more miles with little discomfort. I've added some sheepskin covers to my '22 but it only helps a little.

The Mazda is a great little ute for comfort, economy and handling but I still love my Tiguan! I can haul a ton of gear or people and it's simply more car for the money. My AC also has more guts for hot days over 90F. Our infotainment system is also far superior!
The seat comfort bothers me enough on my car that I'm getting quotes for the possibility of customizing the seat cushions. I'm sure replacing them with 2019 seat assemblies or the whole interior would be ridiculously expensive. My '22 has the cinnamon leatherette interior.


----------

